# *sniff*  I want to be a moderator again.



## RangerWickett (Nov 17, 2002)

A couple months ago I was considered a moderator, since I handle the teeny-weeny Natural 20 Press forum, which meant I could peek in and see what all the real mods were talking about.  I miss the sense of thrill I got from reading stuff I really shouldn't have had any say on.  I also miss being able to fraternize with the members of the board who are the coolest and most open for giving advice.  

I recall . . . was it Ashtal?  One of the mods was willing to be honest and tell me that naming a superhero in FCTF "Boobchick" wouldn't go over well.

Ah, those were the days.


----------



## Danzilla (Nov 17, 2002)

I miss the days of being an Imm on a Wheel of time MUD...all the fun things you can do....I can sympathize...

DanZilla

(Used to be Barthanes on Moment in Tyme)


----------



## Telgian (Nov 18, 2002)

OK, I'll ask a stupid question then:

If you're not a mod, why are you listed as one for the Natural 20 Press forum?

Just confused and feeling like an idiot. 

Telgian.
(Who suspects that she will soon be feeling even more stupid.  )


----------



## Morrus (Nov 18, 2002)

Telgian said:
			
		

> *OK, I'll ask a stupid question then:
> 
> If you're not a mod, why are you listed as one for the Natural 20 Press forum?
> 
> ...




Actually, it's not a stupid question.  The default title for RW's position is "Hosted Forum Leader" (you'll see that on some of the mods of hosted forums), but his custom title is actually a little misleading.  

From the software's point of view, he's the mod of a single forum, but from our point of view he's a Hosted Forum Leader, which differs from a mod in that all of the Moderators (and admins) can moderate *all* forums, not just selected ones.  

To confuse things further, Hosted Forum Leaders used to be called Moderators, and Moderators used to be called Super Moderators.  I changed it because I felt people were getting confused between EN World moderators and the people who had a hosted forum and moderated their own forum.

Then we have the admins, of course.  And one or two of the Hosted Forum Leaders are actually Admins also.... Scott Greene (Graazt) being an example.  But he's like an honorary regular admin/moderator anyway as well as being moderator/admin of his own Creature Catalog forums.

I've just confused everyone now, haven't I?


----------



## Telgian (Nov 18, 2002)

So lemme see, food chain as follows 

God admin: Morrus
Demi-god admins: Graazt et al.
Moderators (across the board): P-kitty, et al.
Forum mods: RangerWickett et al.

I think I got it now, only took three reads to get it though. 
Unless I'm wrong.

Anyhow, off to bed now.

Telgian.
(Marginally less stupid now.)


----------



## Crothian (Nov 18, 2002)

Telgian said:
			
		

> *So lemme see, food chain as follows
> 
> God admin: Morrus
> Demi-god admins: Graazt et al.
> ...




Wow, that makes much more sense then what Morrus wrote (no offense Morrus ).


----------



## Morrus (Nov 18, 2002)

Telgian said:
			
		

> *So lemme see, food chain as follows
> 
> God admin: Morrus
> Demi-god admins: Graazt et al.
> ...




Not quite - PC is an admin, too, as is Eric and Angryboobjob. Dink, Nemm, Henry and Darkness are mods.  RW etc. are hosted forum mods.   And Graazt is both a hosted forum leader *and* an admin.



> Wow, that makes much more sense then what Morrus wrote (no offense Morrus ).




Don't worry, I confused myself.


----------



## Ravellion (Nov 18, 2002)

So what can an admin do that a mod can not?

Rav


----------



## Henry (Nov 18, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *So what can an admin do that a mod can not?
> 
> Rav *




The same thing a 500 pound Gorilla can do.


----------



## A2Z (Nov 18, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *So what can an admin do that a mod can not?
> 
> Rav *



Take over the world!


----------



## Airwolf (Nov 18, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *Take over the world! *




I thought they already ruled the world.

I can't remember which is G.W., PC or EricN.  I am sure that Morris is Tony Blair.


----------



## Ravellion (Nov 18, 2002)

Ow well, I should have known better than asking a serious question in Meta 

Rav


----------



## Danzilla (Nov 18, 2002)

If I can remember what I read on another thread and extrapolate, one of the Admins powers is modifying user accounts...making an ordinary user a community supporter, changing their titles, etc....other things they can probably do is things that affect the board in more universal ways, rather than specific forum only changes...

DanZilla


----------

